# My first ABT's and the last.....



## etcher1 (Apr 4, 2010)

The last time I fix just 18 of them.  Those are off the hook.
Stuffed with cream cheese, shredded cheddar and mozzarella, and bacon bits.  

Loaded up on the *UDS*.

Took 'em off about 2 hrs. Went for the camera and in 5 minutes this what was left.

I will have to buy another rack and fill them completely up.


----------



## kaiser (Apr 4, 2010)

Looks good!  I'd use more bacon though.


----------



## roller (Apr 4, 2010)

That is the way I am going to do mine next time. You got to cook them with a gun on your hip...


----------



## northern greenhorn (Apr 4, 2010)

That's awesome, well you know they liked them, good job


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 4, 2010)

Now that happens to my Abt's all the time too. Next time just go out and buy a 5-gal bucket of the japs and you will have enough then. I personally like mine cut the boat style and then you can wrap the whole thing with some thin sliced bacon. Thats just my pennies.


----------



## rdknb (Apr 4, 2010)

my family loves them too, I get mine when I take them off to avoid never getting any lol


----------

